# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء نزول المطر.....(هااام)

## bissanza

[SIZE="5"]

 :Salam Allah: (دعاء المطر) فبنزول المطر تحيا الأرض...
دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في طلب نزول المطر كان يرفع يديه ويقول 
( اللهم انت الله لاإله إلا انت الغني ونحن الفقراء ، أنزل علينا الغيث ، واجعل ما انزلت لنا قوة وبلاغاً إلى حين ) 

وإذا نزل المطر سن أن يقال : اللهم صيباً نافعاً . 

من خطبة للشيخ/ سعود الشريم

اللهم أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، أنت الغني ونحن الفقراء، أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين، اللهم أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، أنت الغني ونحن الفقراء، أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين، اللهم أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين، اللهم أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين، اللهم إنا خرجنا إليك من تحت البيوت والدور، وبعد انقطاع البهائم، وجدْب المراعي، راغبين في رحمتك، وراجين فضلَ نعمتك، اللهم قد انصاحت جبالنا، واغبرَّت أرضنا، اللهم فارحم أنين الآنَّة، وحنين الحانة، اللهم فأسقنا غيثك، ولا تجعلنا من القانطين، ولا تهلكنا بالسنين، اللهم إنا خرجنا إليك حين اعتركت على إخواننا مواقع القطر، وأغلظتهم مكايل الجوع، فكنت الرجاء للمبتئس، والمجيب [للملتمس]، اللهم انشر علينا وعليهم رحمتك بالسحاب، سحاً وابلاً غدقا مغيثاً هنيئاً مريئاً مجلِّلاً نافعا غير ضار، اللهم لتحيي به البلاد، وتسقي به العباد، وتحيي به ما قد مات، وتردَّ به ما قد فات، وتنعش به الضعيف من عبادك، وتحيي به الميت من بلادك، اللهم سقيا هنيئة، اللهم سقيا هنيئة، تروى بها القيعان، وتسيل البطان، وتستورق الأشجار، وترخص الأسعار، اللهم إنا نسألك أن لا تردَّنا خائبين، اللهم إنا نسألك أن لا تردَّنا خائبين، اللهم إنا نسألك أن لا تردَّنا خائبين، ولا تقلبنا واجمين، فإنك تنزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا، وتنشر رحمتك، وأنت الولي الحميد.

نستغفر الله، نستغفر الله، نستغفر الله، نستغفر الله، اللهم إنا نستغفرك إنك كنت غفاراً، فأرسل السماء علينا مدراراً، وأمددنا بأموال وبنين، واجعل لنا جنات واجعل لنا أنهاراً.

سنن المطر:

يستحب مع نزول المطر أن يَحْسر الإنسان شيئاً من ملابسه, حتى يصيبه المطر تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

فعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: 
(أصابنا ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مطر، فحسر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثوبه 
حتى أصابه من المطر. فقلنا: يا رسول الله، لم صنعت هذا؟ قال: "لأنه حديثُ عَهد برِّبه تعالى) (رواه مسلم ).


ويسنُّ أن يخرج الإنسان شيئاً من متاعه ليصيبه المطر
فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
أنه كان إذا أمطرت السماء يقول: يا جارية، أخرجي سرجي، أخرجي ثيابي، ويقول: ?
وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء مُّبَارَكًاِ?. (أخرجه البخاري


وذكر بعض أهل العلم أنه عند نزول المطر يستحب الدعاء
لأنه وقت إجابة؛ لحديث مكحول مرسلاً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
(اطلبوا استجابة الدعاء عند التقاء الجيوش، وإقامة الصلاة، ونزول الغيث)

وإذا نزل المطر بغزارة وكان شديداً 
فخاف المسلم على نفسه أو أهله وماله فيشرع له أن يقول:
(اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا، اللهم على الآكَام والظِّراب والأودية ومنابت الشجر). (رواه البخاري 



نسأل الله أن يديم علينا هذه النعمة العظيمة
وعدم انقطاعها بمنّه ورحمته سبحانه كما قال تعالى: 
وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ

ولنعلم أن تقوى الله سبحانه لها أثر كبير في تنزيل الخيرات والأمطار
لقوله تعالى: 
(وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُواْ وَاتَّقَواْ لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ وَلَكِن كَذَّبُواْ فَأَخَذْنَاهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ). 


وأيضاً لنداوم على الاستغفار؛ لقوله تعالى: 
(فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ما يُنزل علينا من الأمطار بفضله وبرحمته وبرضاه...
لا أن يكون عذاباً وسخطاً وغرقاً...


ادعوا الله فمن يدعو الله لا يخسر ابدا 
وشكرا...[/SIZE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## bissanza

اللهم رحمتك ارجو فلا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين واصلح لي شئني كله لا أله الا انت

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

قال تعالى: 
(فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ما يُنزل علينا من الأمطار بفضله وبرحمته وبرضاه...
لا أن يكون عذاباً وسخطاً وغرقاً... 


جزاج الله خير وبارك الله فيج

----------


## ريكاز

جزاج الله خير و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

يزاج الله خير

----------


## روح الحلا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ألوان الطيف

اللهم رحمتك ارجو فلا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين واصلح لي شئني كله لا أله الا انت

----------


## reeme

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## Nْ 7

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله اختيه

----------


## dalooa7

جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم حراير

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bissanza

*وجزاكم خيرا مثله خواتي الغاليات اتمنى للجميع الفائده بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## مون لايت

اللهم رحمتك ارجو فلا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين واصلح لي شئني كله لا أله الا انت

----------


## أم صبحوه

يزاااج الله آلف خيير ,, وفي ميزاان حسنااتج ياارب .. واطلب وادعي من الله تعالى أن يسقينا بالأمطاار لتطهر ديارنا وأراضينا .. يالله انزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطيين .. اللهم آمين ..

----------


## موج البحر7

اللهم أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، أنت الغني ونحن الفقراء، أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين

----------


## صمت السنين3

اللهم رحمتك ارجو فلا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين واصلح لي شئني كله لا أله الا انت

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد

اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد

اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## عيون المها2

قال تعالى: 
(فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ما يُنزل علينا من الأمطار بفضله وبرحمته وبرضاه...
لا أن يكون عذاباً وسخطاً وغرقاً... 


جزاج الله خير وبارك الله فيج

----------

